# How early can I board the zephyr in Chicago?



## zepher (May 17, 2017)

I see the departure time is 2pm. How early can we board?


----------



## the_traveler (May 17, 2017)

Boarding usually begins 15-20 minutes or so before departure.


----------



## ehbowen (May 17, 2017)

If you're checking luggage, be at the station at least an hour early. Checked baggage needs to be in the agent's hand (not just in the line) 45 minutes before departure if it's going to ride on that day's train.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 17, 2017)

It is a very busy time boarding LD trains with the Texas Eagle departing at 1:45P and the CZ at 2:00P. I have seen pre-boarding start anywhere from 40 min. to 20 min. before departure. A lot depends on the yard crew backing the consist into the station. During the peak months, both trains have a lot of passengers to board. The Empire Builder departs at 2:15P but from the north side. The TE and CZ board from the South side. Just FYI, the SWC departs at 3:00P, plus there are METRA departures in between, so you see what I mean by a very busy time.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 18, 2017)

Correction to Lonestar - the Empire Builder now boards from same side as the other LD trains at the end of the South Concourse where the run through tracks exist. They no longer load from the north concourse. As far as I know only the Hiwathas board from the North Concourse. As for boarding time, sleeping car passengers using red caps usually begin boarding 45 minutes before departure and sleeping car walk on's board about 30 minutes before followed by the priority coach boarding and lastly the general coach boarding from the main hall. The main hall boarding usually begins about 15-20 minutes before departure.


----------



## ehbowen (May 18, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Correction to Lonestar - the Empire Builder now boards from same side as the other LD trains at the end of the South Concourse where the run through tracks exist. They no longer load from the north concourse. As far as I know only the Hiwathas board from the North Concourse. As for boarding time, sleeping car passengers using red caps usually begin boarding 45 minutes before departure and sleeping car walk on's board about 30 minutes before followed by the priority coach boarding and lastly the general coach boarding from the main hall. The main hall boarding usually begins about 15-20 minutes before departure.


Is this a recent change? When I rode the Portland section of the _Empire Builder_ in September we boarded from the North Concourse.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 19, 2017)

ehbowen said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Correction to Lonestar - the Empire Builder now boards from same side as the other LD trains at the end of the South Concourse where the run through tracks exist. They no longer load from the north concourse. As far as I know only the Hiwathas board from the North Concourse. As for boarding time, sleeping car passengers using red caps usually begin boarding 45 minutes before departure and sleeping car walk on's board about 30 minutes before followed by the priority coach boarding and lastly the general coach boarding from the main hall. The main hall boarding usually begins about 15-20 minutes before departure.
> ...


Yes, this is change made in 2017. I think this change was made to facilitate boarding from the new Metropolitan Lounge as well as priority boarding, etc. All the waiting room area adjacent to the north concourse is now only for the unreserved Hiawathas. The former Metropolitan Lounge area is closed for renovation to be used as waiting rooms so the most convenient place to board now is the south concourse exit to the run through track. When I rode the Zephyr in April, the Empire Builder and the Zephyr boarding was on a common platform to tracks on either side of the platform. Platform was semi crowded but there were Amtrak conductors and on board crew verifying which train and car number before you boarded. By the way, the Empire Builder still boards on same track but just further to the south. Actually, it closer for the Seattle boarding passengers now whereas it use to be a very long walk pass the full lenght of the train.


----------

